# I'm buying my first "good" watch - Omega Seamaster Professional



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay, it may come as a little old fashioned especially for a fashion photographer but I always dreamt of having a Seamaster when I was still a student. Now if I sold a lens which I bought a long time ago and don't use at all for fashion I would be able to buy a new SMP.

Now the tough question for me is Blue or Black?

I love the Blue one but I'm afraid that people are going to say or think, "Oh a Blue seamaster, he watched a bond movie."

I don't want to be thought of as copying someone else, especially not a fictional character. On the other hand many more people wear a Black one so a blue one would stand out, plus it's a little less obvious.

Another thing would be to know which one ages better and which one lives better with scratches, especially on the bezel.

Another thing to consider is that if I do buy this watch it will be my last watch purchase ever. I haven't had a watch for many years because I don't believe in throw away jewellery. If I buy this one I will wear it day and night. I'll wear it under the shower, I will wear it at work, wearing a polo shirt and jeans, I'll wear it in a suit when meeting clients, I'll wear it in swimming trunks when swimming in the sea in say Italy or Morocco, I will wear it for hunting, I will wear it with a Dinner Jacket following a reception to celebrate Princess X's new art collection etc... (lol, this actually happened to me once)

Whichever colour I choose must be elegant and not odd in any of those situations.

Now, I hope maybe you gentlemen can help me make up my mind. :biggrin:



VS
​
Maybe I should also mention that I am not the muscly Italian type. I am 25, 1m73 and I look a lot younger than I am, people still ask me for ID when I buy alcohol, it's kind of funny but not so much. Oh and I am not blonde but very dark ash blonde if you know what I mean.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

My soon-to-be father in law gave me the blue one as wedding gift in 1996. I love it. Awesome and cool looking watch.

I was never a Pierce Brosnan fan so I never saw the 4 Bond movies he did, and it was only later that I discovered the connection between the watch and Bond. However, I am a HUGE Bond fan, so it ended up pleasing me immensely that I had this watch. I always get compliments on it when I wear it.

I say who cares if people say that you're Bond fan if you get this watch. It's better than them saying you are a fan of __________________ (you fill it in). I am afraid I will offend someone if I type in some 20 or 30 something current pop icon.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

*good watch pick; tough call*

Good choice of a watch. The SMP, like the Rolex Sub, is one of those watches you can put on your wrist and wear anywhere or anytime, with the exception of black tie affairs.

I think the black will prove to be more versatile and see you through more events and more years. However, the rule of thumb for such things is to decide which one you really want and buy it regardless of any "rational" considerations. There's nothing rational about buying something as expensive as an Omega. If you really want the blue, buy the blue. And then perhaps later, if you find that you need something more formal, you will have the relatively easy task of picking up a classic slim black-leather strap dress watch that can see you through the most formal black tie occasions.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

I dig the black face.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the black, just like the one above except with dagger hands. I think it is more versatile and will hold up better with over time, the blue may be trendy. 

Have you worn one? Its a fairly large diameter watch and the bracelet is not very adjustable, it has a half link you can add. Mine tends to slip around on my wrist a bit.

I wear a Sea Dweller for years at a time because its more comfortable but occaisonally switch to the Seamaster for a change. If I wanted to spend money on a watch these days I'd either buy an Explorer I or an Omega Railmaster on a strap. I think they'd be even more versatile.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Both are good choices. I ended up with the black face "Speedmaster" as shown below. 




Going on 8 years old and (even with daily wear) it looks as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

Why can't these watches be worn with black tie? Nowadays the rule of "not wearing a watch because looking at the time during a black time event would be rude" thing doesn't apply anymore, does it?

I love both watches equally, I just want to be sure I can wear it with a Polo as well as with a suit or in swimwear.

Norton, yes, I have, there is a smaller version which I tried on and it fits great!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Fashion Photographer said:


> Why can't these watches be worn with black tie? Nowadays the rule of "not wearing a watch because looking at the time during a black time event would be rude" thing doesn't apply anymore, does it?
> 
> I love both watches equally, I just want to be sure I can wear it with a Polo as well as with a suit or in swimwear.
> 
> Norton, yes, I have, there is a smaller version which I tried on and it fits great!


It's a sports watch, not a dress watch.


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

Matt S said:


> It's a sports watch, not a dress watch.


My grandfather used to say, "there's always a little detail which will seem disturbing when one observes a gentleman, if someone is a mess or is too perfect then he most likely isn't a gentleman".


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

FP,

As others have said, get the one YOU like better. If you don't get the one you like now, you can be certain you will purchase it in the future. That is just how things work out. 

Regarding "dress watches". Wrist watches were originally jewelery for women. A properly dressed man carried a pocket watch. I think the definition of a proper man's dress watch was thrown by the wayside long ago. Wear your Seamaster with just about anything. I don't think it would be out of place in today's world.

andy b.


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Andy, I love both colours. I am wondering which one would be most versatile though!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The black is more versatile. Andy B's comments about "dress" watches are generally true, no matter what more restrained persons may wish. The Omega Seamaster Professional will last a long time, possibly your lifetime, if maintained properly. The question is whether you will always want such a large, noticeable object on your wrist. If you have decided, so be it. But, if you are still open to suggestions, consider a watch of similar quality but of a more restrained appearance. I own a number of higher-end and vintage watches, but for daily wear I choose a Rolex Explorer I, which is innocuous to say the least.


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

Would it be improper to wear a blue one with a dinner jacket? Would I be thrown out of a party?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Fashion Photographer said:


> Would it be improper to wear a blue one with a dinner jacket? Would I be thrown out of a party?


James Bond has long worn the blue Seamaster with a dinner jacket. Whilst a sports watch isn't the best thing to wear with a dinner jacket, many men do it.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a Breitling Colt Automatic that looks similar to the blue Seamaster. I used to wear another watch for formal events and for highly dressed occasions. Sometimes I still do. But I now wear my Colt anytime I want and with any type of clothes, including dinner jackets. I do it because I love that watch and love wearing it. Strictly speaking, I probably shouldn't, but I figure I'm entitled to feel good wherever I go.


----------



## MightyPir (Aug 1, 2009)

Get the blue. It is more unique looking and very elegant. Everyone seems to have black diver watches!!! I have the original Bond version (2531) and love it. The blue color is quite a bit darker than the photographs and the waves on the dial appear as you move the watch. Incidentally, the black version with sword hands (2254 which I also own!) has a much less pronounced version of this feature but as its more sporty I guess its ok. 

The watch is large (42") but is quite thin and flat so wears smaller. I wear one everyday with a suit and it disappears quite well. Unlike my Speedmaster Pro which sticks out!!!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the "sports watch" classification. It's not strictly accurate. Just look at the Rolex oyster lines. Some of them are sports watches, and some of them aren't. It's just an internal classification. The Seamaster being the equivalent of Rolex Submariner inherited that classification.

It's a clean watch, with a metal band. Though not strictly a "dress watch," it's close enough that it doesn't really matter. It's not as though you'd be wearing a modern sports watch which generally has many more features, like a chronometer/stop watch, or is constructed by polymers.


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

This is tough, I want to get the Blue one but I don't want people to say "Oh he has a blue omega, he thinks he's James Bond". I know that many people "read" others by their clothes and accessories, especially in the Fashion Industry...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm partial to the Seamaster 300 GMT in black if they still make it.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Fashion Photographer said:


> This is tough, I want to get the Blue one but I don't want people to say "Oh he has a blue omega, he thinks he's James Bond". I know that many people "read" others by their clothes and accessories, especially in the Fashion Industry...


In this case get what you want, don't worry about what someone else is thinking, especially not if you are dressed decently. It's your cash, you're the one wearing it.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

I wear a blue Omega Seamaster Pro most of the time. No one's ever mistaken me for James Bond or a James Bond wannabe. In fact most people notice at most that you're just wearing a nice watch. Don't over think it. Buy the one that you personally like the most.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

That's silly. Get what you want. People won't make the Bond association. Also, I think you score points for not getting a Rolex sub, which is much more of a cliche (no disrespect toward the watch, but it's a common choice among people who don't know watches but have some money to spend and think they need/want a high-end watch on their wrist). Omega Seamasters have none of those negative connotations, and you'll have the respect of any watch fan who spots it on your wrist.

Now, if you think that you need to be making a fashion statement because of the industry you're in, there are a whole lot of other options for you, including cool vintage stuff. But that's another subject and another thread. I have a lot of ideas about watches you should buy in that case.

I desperately want a Speedmaster Pro. I'm sure that, when I eventually get it, someone might think, "oh, look at him, he thinks he's Buzz Aldrin." My response would be, "so what?" Besides, who's cooler than Buzz Aldrin?



Fashion Photographer said:


> This is tough, I want to get the Blue one but I don't want people to say "Oh he has a blue omega, he thinks he's James Bond". I know that many people "read" others by their clothes and accessories, especially in the Fashion Industry...


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong with either the blue or black face. I've worn my blue Seamaster for 12 years now, and it's my most worn watch, with jeans, khakis, and suits. I personally prefer the blue, since I think it works better than the black with a wider variety of attire. At the end, you'll end up buying the one you feel "speaks" to you.


----------



## dream34 (Jan 7, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> That's silly. Get what you want. People won't make the Bond association. Also, I think you score points for not getting a Rolex sub, which is much more of a cliche (no disrespect toward the watch, but it's a common choice among people who don't know watches but have some money to spend and think they need/want a high-end watch on their wrist). Omega Seamasters have none of those negative connotations, and you'll have the respect of any watch fan who spots it on your wrist.
> 
> I desperately want a Speedmaster Pro. I'm sure that, when I eventually get it, someone might think, "oh, look at him, he thinks he's Buzz Aldrin." My response would be, "so what?" Besides, who's cooler than Buzz Aldrin?


What he said X10!

I have a Blue "Bond" Seamaster that I wear daily and it still looks great. So great that often I find myself looking down at my wrist not to check the time but instead to admire the watch. It wears well and looks great with everything, from swim trunks on the beach, to Levis and a t-shirt, to my police uniform, and on up to formal and dress wear. I can't go several days without somebody complimenting how nice the watch looks on my wrist. I have had a few "Bond" comments, but all were from guys who were serious Bond fans. The fact is that regardless of how much they marketed the Omega SMP as the "Bond" watch the average person is not so obsessed with Bond's wardrobe choice that they make the connection. If anything I would think that those who know anything about the history of Omega watches would more closely associate the brand with JFK, Jacques Cousteau, or NASA.


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to go blue blue blue blue! Why is my wardrobe so dark and sinister... I have more stuff that'd fit black.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

The blue dial is dark, so unless you are in the light, it will not be that noticeable. I have the 2255 with electric blue dial; it really pops in the sunlight. I also have an Aqua Terra with black dial and it is more like a Rolex Explorer. Honestly, I prefer the SMP diver's watch and wear it the majority of the time. If I had a job where I wore suits instead of sportcoats/trousers, I might wear the AT more often.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Fashion Photographer said:


> This is tough, I want to get the Blue one but I don't want people to say "Oh he has a blue omega, he thinks he's James Bond". I know that many people "read" others by their clothes and accessories, especially in the Fashion Industry...


While I am a James Bond fan, the last thing I'd be thinking if I saw a person wearing a blue Seamaster would be that he thought he was James Bond. The first thing I would be thinking would be, "damn, that is a nice watch!" 

As for color, I agree with MightyPir, I think the blue looks great, and the way the waves move when you move the watch on your wrist does kind of look like blue ocean waves. I think it's a great looking watch.

I must add, I'm not in the fashion industry and many folks would say I'm not very fashionable.

andy b.


----------



## ErikTheTulsan (Mar 15, 2011)

can't make a bad decision, both the black and blue look great - congrats and enjoy


----------



## sdbinpa (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought the Blue mid-size version in 1998. 13 years later, I still wear it every day, and with everything in my closet. Black may be more versatile, logically, however, I've never felt that the blue didn't go with something I was wearing. The mid-size seemed a better fit for me, and doesn't look like I have an early 90's satellite dish on my wrist. 

In those 13 years, I've replaced the battery two or three times and have had to replace the pins and "barrels" in the watch band twice. Over time they wear down and eventually slide out. Hopefully, if that happens your beloved watch doesn't slam to the ground. I've been lucky!!

Go with your gut. If you like blue, you will love wearing it and will not regret it. It's a GREAT watch and shows an appreciation for fine things without looking like you are jumping on to the latest trendy watch.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

I've had the blue for just over 3 years now and still really enjoy the looks of it. It's the only watch I wear. The only time I wish I had a different one is when I wear my purple/lavender shirts. The blue clashes a bit so I don't wear it on those days. So my advice would be consider your wardrobe but get whichever one you think looks better overall.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd be happy to take that AT off your hands!



Bandit44 said:


> The blue dial is dark, so unless you are in the light, it will not be that noticeable. I have the 2255 with electric blue dial; it really pops in the sunlight. I also have an Aqua Terra with black dial and it is more like a Rolex Explorer. Honestly, I prefer the SMP diver's watch and wear it the majority of the time. If I had a job where I wore suits instead of sportcoats/trousers, I might wear the AT more often.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Those ATs were nice before they changed them/made them bigger.


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

Ohhh, there's a new player in town!


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I prefer the blue one. I bought one exactly like your first picture for my father on his 65th birthday. Since the stainless is lightly brushed it wont show scratches as much as if it were mirror finished. IMHO the blue will show few face scratches but you will have to work to beat this watch up. They are tanks, most of your wear would be underneath at the bottom of the clasp as it rests on surfaces. 

I would also add that Omega makes a number of different sizes of this watch so you should have no problem finding one that is compatible with your wrist size and in overall proportion to your build.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

these sports watches shouldn't be worn with black tie because they are casual watches. I don't really adhere to the "rule" that you shouldn't wear a watch with black tie but if you do you should wear something with a simple face that matches your metals and it should preferably have roman numerals or hour markers (not numbers) and a black leather or croc strap. Thinner is also better as it will "interact" with your shirt cuff and cuff links (which is why leather is better - no metal-on-metal contact). This is my preference for a black tie watch - the cartier tank solo:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

deanayer said:


> these sports watches shouldn't be worn with black tie because they are casual watches. I don't really adhere to the "rule" that you shouldn't wear a watch with black tie but if you do you should wear something with a simple face that matches your metals and it should preferably have roman numerals or hour markers (not numbers) and a black leather or croc strap. Thinner is also better as it will "interact" with your shirt cuff and cuff links (which is why leather is better - no metal-on-metal contact). This is my preference for a black tie watch - the cartier tank solo:
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Gorgeous but it's like twice more expensive and it's a Quartz!


----------



## nosajwols (Jan 27, 2010)

I have the blue dial Seamaster pro myself, great watch. What is nice about the standard seamaster pro movement is it is basically an OTS ETA with some detailing and minor "mods" so it is easy to get parts for and easy to take to any watch repair guy for a service.

The coaxial while likely a better movement (and it is supposed to have a longer service interval) is a little harder to get serviced (many independents will not touch it). My local watch maker will do the standard coxials but he will not touch (again) a chronograph one, too hard to service.

Long term you will need to get it serviced once every 3 to 10 years (depending on how often and how "hard" you wear it). Sending it to Omega for full service is big dollars, my local guy charges around $100 plus parts for a basic auto.

While some here get all upset at wearing a sports watch with a suit the seamaster pro is pretty toned down as far as sports watches go so I wear mine with a suit often. With a tux it might be pushing it but with a suit it is not a big deal. In the end if you catch the watch bug this will just be one of many anyways...

On a side note, if you have not already take a look at the Speedmaster Pro, it has more street cred being NASA certified and all...

https://www.omegawatches.com/spirit/pioneering/speedmaster-history


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

For the price you'll pay for that new Seamaster you could get a pair of fine vintage Constellations, or four vintage Seamasters.

https://omega-constellation-collectors.blogspot.com/

Now there's real class, and a genuinely sound investment.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

IMO the advice that one not wear a watch like the Omegas being discussed with black-tie may be a bit narrow and archaic, but if one insists on tradition then pick up an elegant and much less costly dress watch that will serve for those rare black-tie requirements.

Example - the Concord Bennington with the black crocodile band, available for a little under $500...








As for me I will continue to wear my black-face Speedmaster with pride with my tux, or simply wear no watch at all (the original rule for black-tie IIRC).

To me a watch like these Omegas is worth the investment because of the increased functionality, rugged design for wear in a wide range of environments, and their ability to work without doubt alongside the other 99% of your wardrobe.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I'd be happy to take that AT off your hands!


Thanks for the complement; I need to bite the bullet and send it in to Omega for a full service. I think once it comes back looking and running like new, it will get more wrist time.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

Your last watch purchase EVER? Quelle dommage, particularly for one of such tender years, and such high standards. I regret to advise that, IMO, your conditions are not possible to meet. Of course, that is only IMO. But then, you were looking for opinions.

At the very least, a gentleman with your extensive requirements needs to have two watches -- one a simple and elegant dress watch with a black leather band, and one that is not. If that is not acceptable to you, then, IMO, you shall fail to meet some of your many requirements. I manage to muddle through my week with only three watches, one dress, one a leather-banded in-between, and one a sport watch for the beach, the shower, and for swimming with princesses in Italy and Morocco (I almost always travel with two watches). Oh, and a handful of modestly collectible vintage watches. All mechanical.

OTOH, if you were muscly and Italian, you might be able to make the SMP work by itself.



Fashion Photographer said:


> Another thing to consider is that if I do buy this watch it will be my last watch purchase ever. I haven't had a watch for many years because I don't believe in throw away jewellery. If I buy this one I will wear it day and night. I'll wear it under the shower, I will wear it at work, wearing a polo shirt and jeans, I'll wear it in a suit when meeting clients, I'll wear it in swimming trunks when swimming in the sea in say Italy or Morocco, I will wear it for hunting, I will wear it with a Dinner Jacket following a reception to celebrate Princess X's new art collection etc... (lol, this actually happened to me once)
> 
> Whichever colour I choose must be elegant and not odd in any of those situations.
> 
> Maybe I should also mention that I am not the muscly Italian type. I am 25, 1m73 and I look a lot younger than I am, people still ask me for ID when I buy alcohol, it's kind of funny but not so much. Oh and I am not blonde but very dark ash blonde if you know what I mean.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Get a Seiko, keep your ID handy, and spend the rest on alcohol and girls. The memories will last as long as most watches and improve with age.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Vintage Omegas make a better fashion statement than new models. Tasteful. Classy. Cheap.

But then again, if the man wants a Seamaster, anything else will disappoint.


Finian McLonergan said:


> For the price you'll pay for that new Seamaster you could get a pair of fine vintage Constellations, or four vintage Seamasters.
> 
> https://omega-constellation-collectors.blogspot.com/
> 
> Now there's real class, and a genuinely sound investment.


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

My first "good watch" was a blue SMP. I purchased the watch new in 2002 and still wear it.

I have a different view of the blue/black question. True that some people might say that you are wearing the blue dial SMP because that is what Bond wore in the most recent movies. But there are also people who will say you are wearing the black face SMP because you cannot afford the black face Rolex Sub (which was the original Bond watch - which I find interesting).

You can't please everyone so buy an wear what you like.

IMHO the blue face goes with anything and at night it looks "blackish" anyway.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

They have just released two new seamaster models for Basel this year based off that style....

New Screw link bracelet, ceramic bezel, and presumably a new revision of the movement.

I would say get it now if you want to save money as prices of Omega's are slated to skyrocket with the new styles and the move to botique only sales.

Here is my aqua terra, would love a SMP though too, maybe one day I will sell my Sub for one....


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

tocqueville said:


> That's silly. Get what you want. People won't make the Bond association. Also, I think you score points for not getting a Rolex sub, which is much more of a cliche (no disrespect toward the watch, but it's a common choice among people who don't know watches but have some money to spend and think they need/want a high-end watch on their wrist). Omega Seamasters have none of those negative connotations, and you'll have the respect of any watch fan who spots it on your wrist.
> 
> Now, if you think that you need to be making a fashion statement because of the industry you're in, there are a whole lot of other options for you, including cool vintage stuff. But that's another subject and another thread. I have a lot of ideas about watches you should buy in that case.
> 
> I desperately want a Speedmaster Pro. I'm sure that, when I eventually get it, someone might think, "oh, look at him, he thinks he's Buzz Aldrin." My response would be, "so what?" Besides, who's cooler than Buzz Aldrin?


+1 Be confident wear what you like and Who is cooler than Buzz Aldrin? If you enjoy a comedian check out Brian Regan... Dinner Party I walked on the moon!..


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

If a classic dive watch is what you want, you could do much worse than the SMP. However, expecting it to be your one and only watch purchase for the rest of your life is putting a bit too much pressure on the Omega. 

If you like watches, you'll end up getting more as you identify your different watch needs. I started out with divers myself and wore my Oris regulator everywhere, thinking that because it was (relatively) expensive, it was appropriate everywhere. As my wardrobe and tastes have matured, I've also thinned my watch collection to a few essentials: a field watch that I wear 80% of the time with everything from polos to sport coats and blazers, a dress watch with black and brown leather bands for suits and my Oris diver. The rest I've sold or given away.

So, buy the SMP you want and don't worry too much about how versatile it is. There is no "one watch to rule them all."


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

tocqueville said:


> Vintage Omegas make a better fashion statement than new models. Tasteful. Classy. Cheap.
> 
> But then again, if the man wants a Seamaster, anything else will disappoint.


He's a young man, someday his new seamaster will be vintage. And he'll have a history with it.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

norton said:


> He's a young man, someday his new seamaster will be vintage. And he'll have a history with it.


Agreed. I was just putting vintage Omegas out there as an affordable classy option that folks in the OP's fashion scene couldn't possible look down upon. I think they're one of the smartest buys one could make if one only has about $500 to spend. Smart in many senses of the word. Still, I endorse the view that the OP should by the watch he's been hankering for, let others be damned. Plus, Seamasters are much more robust than vintage stuff. If he really wants one watch for all purposes, a Seamaster may well have the stuff to endure over the long term. Vintage watches require a bit of babying. Plus they're not water resistant.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

That's great. Very funny. Thanks. I suspect he's right, too. And it's why I always felt sorry for Michael Collins.



spielerman said:


> +1 Be confident wear what you like and Who is cooler than Buzz Aldrin? If you enjoy a comedian check out Brian Regan... Dinner Party I walked on the moon!..


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

norton said:


> He's a young man, someday his new seamaster will be vintage. And he'll have a history with it.


Yes, but he'll have a 2011 vintage seamaster based on 1950s vintage technology. For a quarter of the outlay, he can own a 1950s vintage seamaster which, I would argue, looks classier, and is more likely to retain and enhance its value with time.


----------



## nosajwols (Jan 27, 2010)

The majority of my watches are "vintage" (wearing a Seamaster Cosmic right now) and I will tell you vintage is much more needy. If you are going the vintage route you MUST have a good independent watch maker and they will not be as durable as the newer models and for sure will not be water proof. You also either have to buy from a very well respected dealer (they are few and far between) and pay top dollar or you have to know your stuff to get a good deal elsewhere. Many people are walking around with a vintage find that is a mismatch or parts from different unrelated watches. Maybe even some fake parts, cases, etc.... In short, it is not for everyone.

Vintage is great but it is like owning a vintage car...


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

I am going to buy the Blue SMP. I heard it is being discontinued next year anyway so it is becoming a vintage watch soon!


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Vintage watches are nice, good, and relatively cheap. However, they require a lot of care, and I wouldn't recommend one for day to day use. Go with the blue SMP. Solidly built, stylish, and an dependable.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

triklops55 said:


> Vintage watches are nice, good, and relatively cheap. However, they require a lot of care, and I wouldn't recommend one for day to day use. Go with the blue SMP. Solidly built, stylish, and an dependable.


This is absolutely true. I know from abundant experience with vintage high end watches that the wise purchase of a vintage watch requires knowledge that is complex, elusive, slow to acquire and easily misunderstood. Moreover, the maintenance requirements of vintage watches vary among brands, among movements within a brand and according to the wear and care enjoyed or suffered by a particular watch. The only way I could recommend purchase of a vintage watch is from an established bricks and mortar watchmaker who has been in business for many years, has good references from satisfied customers and a son learning the trade who intends to spend his life in the same location - guaranteeing absolutely to service any watch sold. Even then, I would urge the purchase of a quality new watch instead. Vintage mechanical watches are money pits for the uninformed. If you have the slightest doubt whether you are fully informed, you are not.


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

Gonna buy this baby:



It is being discontinued now, it will be replaced by one with a different bezel and no more wave pattern. Looks like I was just in time. There was also a price increase on this one yesterday. 10%! Can you believe that? Omega prices are going up, up baby!

I guess they want to be in the same price range as Rolex for some reason. But uh, I don't like Rolex's brand image so I don't see why any company would want to be like Rolex. Isn't Rolex for the "Nouveau Riches" nowadays?


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Fashion Photographer said:


> I am going to buy the Blue SMP. I heard it is being discontinued next year anyway so it is becoming a vintage watch soon!


Ooops, missed your post above where you know about this one.


----------



## duckboot (Mar 26, 2007)

I wear an Omega x33 mostly at work. It's a great tool, with nicely designed functions, and I love the its heritage.

It was my foray into nicer watches, and well worth my investment.

Cheers!
Duckboot


----------

